# Problem mit Skyrim Dawnguard DLC (Trübhöhlengruft)



## Jaypay (3. August 2012)

*Problem mit Skyrim Dawnguard DLC (Trübhöhlengruft)*

Hallo werte Mitglieder

Habe mir heute über Steam die Erweiterung Dawnguard runtergeladen und mich auch gleich an an die Quest in der Festung Dämmerwacht dran gemacht.

Nun zum Problem: Bei der Quest "Erwachen" wo die Vampirjäger mich in die sogenannte "Trübhöhlengruft" schicken stürzt das Spiel immer dann ab
sobald ich die Tür zur "Dämmerhöhlenkaverne" öffne, sprich ich komm mit der Story nicht weiter (Hoffe ich bin nicht der einzige mit diesem Problem).
Habe auch schon sämtliche Mods deaktiviert nur leider hat das nichts genützt.

Wäre für Hilfe und Ratschläge sehr dankbar. 

Gruß Jaypay.


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2012)

Treiber sind alle aktuell? Virenscanner und Firewall aus?


----------



## Jaypay (3. August 2012)

Alles schon ausprobiert, werde ma Skyrim deinstallieren müssen oder vllt reicht Bethesda noch nen Patch nach.


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2012)

Also, grad so kurz nach Release kann es gut sein, dass es ein Bug ist, der schon bald gelöst wird. Wenn Du nicht ZU scharf auf das AddOn bist, würd ich da mal das Wochenende abwarten.


----------



## Jaypay (3. August 2012)

Ansonsten danke für die Antwort


----------



## Moritz7410 (4. August 2012)

Ich habe genau dasselbe Problem, immer wenn ich diese Tür öffne kratzt das Spiel ab und ich lande auf dem Desktop!
Hoffe es weiss einer eine Lösung habe auch den neusten Pach drauf und alle meine Treiber sind aktuell!
Danke im vorraus

Moritz7410


----------



## Enisra (4. August 2012)

hmmm, habt ihr schon im Offiziellem Forum geschaut? Da gibt das sicher einen Thread zu dem Problem und da würde ich mal nach Offiziellen Kommentaren ausschau halten


----------



## Jaypay (4. August 2012)

Ok konnte den Fehler jetzt beheben in dem ich die Spieldateien auf Fehler überprüfen lies.


----------



## Moritz7410 (4. August 2012)

Ich habe Sykrim auf Fehler überprüfen lassen und es einmal neuinstaliert, hat alles nichts gebracht immer an der Tür zur  Trübhöhlenkaverne stürzt das Spiel ab!
Ich weiss echt nicht mehr weiter das ist doch nicht möglich?


----------



## Herbboy (4. August 2012)

Moritz7410 schrieb:


> Ich habe Sykrim auf Fehler überprüfen lassen und es einmal neuinstaliert, hat alles nichts gebracht immer an der Tür zur Trübhöhlenkaverne stürzt das Spiel ab!
> Ich weiss echt nicht mehr weiter das ist doch nicht möglich?



wen das Problem mehrere haben, wird es sicher als Bug bald behoben werden. Evlt. hat es auch was mit dem Charakter zu tun, also Rasse oder auch so was wie aktiven Eigenschaften? Oder man muss vorher eine andere Quest machen, sofern es möglich ist?


----------



## Moritz7410 (4. August 2012)

Also ich kann bestätigen das, das Problem mehrere haben da ich schon in anderen etlichen Foren tätig bin mit dem selben Problem!
(Auf Wunsch kann ich die Links per PN senden)

Mein Charakter:

Nord
Level 54
Mainquest durch
Gefährten/Dunkle Bruderschaft/Diebesgilde/Magierakademie durch
Etliche Nebenquest
Besitze jedes Haus/überall Thane wo es möglich ist
Mit Aela verheiratet
Werwolf
...mehr fällt mir nicht ein.

Gibt es da echt keine Lösung?


----------



## Herbboy (4. August 2012)

Außer abwarten wüsste ich nichts - wenn das Problem viele haben, wird da ganz sicher schon dran gearbeitet. Das war nach Release von Skyrim ja auch so, dass es 3-4 größere Bugs gab, durch die man nicht weiterkam, und die wurden dann nach ein paar Tagen gefixt.


----------



## Boost1 (16. August 2012)

Benutz am besten die interne Reparatur von Steam. Ne Anleitung findest du hier.

Ansonsten sollte das Problem doch behoben sein.


----------

